# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Karosan kuvat

## Karosa

Pitänee tää perustaa, elikkä nyt sitten tänne päivitän kuvia...
Itse sivuston linkki on: www.jlkuvat.tk / www.joukkoliikenne.1g.fi

ja sitten ekat päivitykset:
Pohjolan Liikenteen uudet Volvot 600-619
Veolian uudet VDL:t ja Volvot 1209-1263
Nobinan uudet VDL:t sivun alhaalla 878-890
Tammelundin uudet VDL:t 24-26

Ja varmasti jokaisesta kansiosta puuttuu joitain numeroita väleistä, ne tullaan kyllä lisäämään kun saan kuvattua ne ensin.  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

Päivityksiä:

Pohjolan Liikenteen uudet Volvot 600-619
Veolian uudet VDL:t ja Volvot 1209-1263

Lisää autoja lisätty noihin:

Veoliat 1210, 1225, 1241
Pohjolat 601, 602, 603, 604, 608, 618, 619

----------


## Karosa

Uusia kuvia lisätty lähiaikoina:

Veolia Transport:
#8, #558, #1262

Muut kuvat:
Lajittelemattomat

----------


## kuukanko

> #1262


Tuo taitaakin olla ensimmäinen havainto ko. bussista. Siinä keulassa tuulilasin alus on eri värinen kuin sisaruksissaan (tuossa sininen, muissa musta).

----------


## Karosa

> Tuo taitaakin olla ensimmäinen havainto ko. bussista.


Joo, näin on. Myös järjestysnumero puuttuu keulasta vielä, jos tarkkoja ollaan niin tuo on toka havainto, se oli edellisenä iltanakin linjalla mutta kumminkin.  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

Uusia kuvia lisäilty paljon melkeimpä kaikkiin kansioihin, ja kuvia tältä päivältä (8. maaliskuuta)

mm. Veolia Transport #1264:sesta:



Lisää kuvia:
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...ansport+1264)/

----------


## zige94

Nice! Pakko kehua että sulla on taidot kameran manuaalisäädöissä parantunut huomattavasti! Todella onnistuineita kuvia etenkin noi sisäkuvat, nehän on yleensä aina haastavimmat  :Cool:  Muutama tietty vähän epätarkka, mutta se nyt ei ketään kiinnosta  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> Nice! Pakko kehua että sulla on taidot kameran manuaalisäädöissä parantunut huomattavasti! Todella onnistuineita kuvia etenkin noi sisäkuvat, nehän on yleensä aina haastavimmat  Muutama tietty vähän epätarkka, mutta se nyt ei ketään kiinnosta


Kiitoksia, parhaan mukaan, ja kuten mainitsinkin mutta en täällä niin siellä ei ole valikoituja kuvia, vaan kaikki suoraan sinne.  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Kiitoksia, parhaan mukaan, ja kuten mainitsinkin mutta en täällä niin siellä ei ole valikoituja kuvia, vaan kaikki suoraan sinne.


Näinpä, ja jokainen ei voi aina onnistua  :Smile:  Mutta itsekkin pistän yleensä erikoisista kohteista kaikki mahdolliset kuvat vaan esille, vaikka kaikki ei olisi niin onnistuineita  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> Näinpä, ja jokainen ei voi aina onnistua


Varsinkaan pimeällä vakio-objektilla.

----------


## Hape

Hyväksi valokuvaajaksi voi oppia ainoastaa kuvaamalla. Olet odella kehittynyt kuvaajana  Erityisesti olet onnistunut kuvien sommittelussa.

----------


## Karosa

> Hyväksi valokuvaajaksi voi oppia ainoastaa kuvaamalla. Olet odella kehittynyt kuvaajana  Erityisesti olet onnistunut kuvien sommittelussa.


Kiitokset kehuista.  :Smile: 

Tänään tuli käytyä Veolian Tattarisuon varikolla, kuvia otin kahdesta eri bussista, esittely-VDL:ästä lisää kuvia ja Wiima K202:sesta, ja ne tulevat tässä, osa on huonoja ja osa hyviä kuvia:

#425, Wiima K202 Volvo B10M
#1264, VDL Citea SLE-129.310 (Esittelyauto)

----------


## Karosa

Uusia kuvia:

mm.

Oy Andersson Ab 1-54
Pohjolan Liikenne 800-899
Veolia Transport 1200-1299

----------


## Karosa

Päivitystä - 20. maaliskuuta.

MLRNV #63, Mobitec linjakilvet
MLRNV #63 lähtee Kampin pysäkiltä kohti Pasilaa

----------


## Karosa

Päivitystä, 25. maaliskuuta.

Paljon kuvia uudesta eBusco-sähköbussista:
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...ia+Transport)/

----------


## Nak

> Päivitystä, 25. maaliskuuta.
> 
> Paljon kuvia uudesta eBusco-sähköbussista:
> http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...ia+Transport)/


Onkohan sattumaa, että se näyttää ihan mannilta vai onko sillä joku sukulaisuussuhde man/neoplaniin?

----------


## Karosa

> Onkohan sattumaa, että se näyttää ihan mannilta vai onko sillä joku sukulaisuussuhde man/neoplaniin?


Puhuin edustajan kanssa, ja ei ainakaan omaan korvaan käynyt ilmi että olisi, mutta juu näyttää vähän mannilta sisältä että ulkoa.

----------


## Karosa

Nyt myös Facebookissa, jossa alan päivittämään matkoilta livetietoa, ja muuta. Tykkää siellä!  :Smile: 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/joukko...979341?fref=ts

----------


## Karosa

Paljon kuvia lisätty, välistä puuttuvia kuvia yms.

Veolia Transport
Nobina Finland
Pohjolan Liikenne

----------


## Karosa

Päivityksiä:

Paljon puuttuvia Nobinan Jokeri-telejä lisätty:

447, 448, 449, 453, 454, 455, 456, 457, 458, 459, 460, 461, 462, 464, 465, 469, 471, 472, 474, 475
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...nland/400-499/

Pohjolan Liikenteen puuttuvia autoja:

765, 768, 771, 779, 781, (785), 787, 789, (795)
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...kenne/700-799/

817, 820, 821, 822, 824, 862, 872, (898), 899
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...kenne/800-899/

Anderssonin puuttuvia autoja:

(28), (99)
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...+Andersson+Ab/



_(suluissa olevat) = parempi kuva lisätty._

----------


## Karosa

Lisää kuvia eiliseltä päivältä, lisättyjä ovat mm.

*Nobina Finland* 
139, 338, 361, 400, 407, 409, 414, 415, 423, 463, 477, 485, 486, 600, 608, 613, 615, 617, 621, 630, 631, 632, 634, 636, 638, 639, 640, 641, 668, 669, 670, 676, 677, 678, 693, 698, 705, 708, 710, 716, 718, 731, 743, 749, 750, 752, 758, 764, 771, 784, 792, 794, 808, 817, 887, 889, 890

*Veolia Transport*
37, 90, 91, 180, 183, 186, 191, 192, 204, 214, 228, 239, 309, 311, 321, 322, 324, 343, 351, 352, 356, 358, 364, 365, 371, 382, 385, 451, 454, 469, 476, 495, 506, 509, 510, 562, 572

*Tammelundin Liikenne*
13, 19

*Pohjolan Liikenne*
752, 808, 809, 810, 838

Muutamia noista autoista oli jo ennestään kuvastossa joten ne jäivät pois.

----------


## Karosa

Lisäyksiä:

Flirtit: 05, 19, 25 (uusin)
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Finland/Junat/JKOY/

----------


## zige94

> Lisäyksiä:
> 
> Flirtit: 05, 19, 25 (uusin)
> http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Finland/Junat/JKOY/


25 on siis uusin kaupallisessa liikenteessä oleva  :Smile:  26 on uusin joka on Ilmalaan tuotu.

----------


## Karosa

> 25 on siis uusin kaupallisessa liikenteessä oleva  26 on uusin joka on Ilmalaan tuotu.


Aivan, kai sitä olis pitänyt tarkentaa hieman, mutta 25 on uusin meidän muiden silmille, jotka emme työskentele VR:ällä, sillä me emme pääse Ilmalaan.  :Wink: 

Lisää kuvia lisätty, eiliseltä päivältä.

Helsingin Bussiliikenne
316, 414, 1217, 9919
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...Bussiliikenne/

Korsisaari
14, 73
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...L)/Korsisaari/

Nobina Finland
47, 55, 299, 347, 362, 442, 443, 611, 626, 651, 657, 662, 671, 672, 727, 805, 827, 828, 829, 832, 835, 841, 842, 844, 846, 847, 848, 849, 852, 853, 855, 856, 858, 860, 861, 862, 863, 865, 867, 869, 872, 874, 875
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...obina+Finland/

Pohjolan Liikenne
704, 706, 744, 770, 799, 880, 922
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...olan+Liikenne/

Veolia Transport
523, (1230)
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...lia+Transport/

Åbergin Linja
4
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...Abergin+Linja/

HKL-RL
150
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...50+A)+Alex.JPG

----------


## Karosa

Flirtti lisätty, se on numero 04. Nyt on kaikki kaupallisessa liikenteessä olevat flirtit kuvattu.
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Finland/Junat/JKOY/

Taksikuljetus
(BOU-164)
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...-164)+Alex.JPG

Veolia Transport
348, 353, 357, 521, 1206
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...lia+Transport/

Pohjolan Liikenne
143, 614, 616, 710, 711, 715, 720, 721, 729, 762, 763, 767, 772, 775, 828, 889
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...olan+Liikenne/

----------


## Karosa

Helsingin Bussiliikenne
22, 242, 275, 502, 1012, 1013, 1014, 1015, 1016, 1017, 1018, 1019, 1020, 1021, 1022
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...Bussiliikenne/

Nobina Finland
55, 77
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...obina+Finland/

----------


## Karosa

Lauantai 18.5 - Uusia kuvia Espoosta --

Skolmusik 2013, Barona Areena

Uusia kuvia lisätty myös liikennöitsijöittäin --

Nobina Finland
93, 440, 463, 477, 487, 601, 616, 622, 632, 633, 641, 668, 689, 692, 694, 695, 696, 791, 806, 886
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...obina+Finland/

Pohjolan Liikenne
708, 709, 714, 718, 754, 769, 778
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...olan+Liikenne/

Andersson
62
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...+Andersson+Ab/

Tammelundin Liikenne
17
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...ndin+Liikenne/

Taksikuljetus
ZJT-684
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...Taksikuljetus/

Veolia Transport
176, 383, 568, 573, 574, 700
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...lia+Transport/

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Perhana bongasitte mut... Mut mä bongasin myös teidät  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> Perhana bongasitte mut... Mut mä bongasin myös teidät


Heh, puolin ja toisin, olikos Citarolla kiva ajaa?  :Wink:

----------


## Prompter

> Perhana bongasitte mut... Mut mä bongasin myös teidät


Oho, minäkin pääsin kuvaan  :Very Happy:

----------


## Karosa

> Oho, minäkin pääsin kuvaan


Sinähän se siinä kuvassa näyt kunnolla, minä taas en..  :Laughing:

----------


## Karosa

Uusia kuvia..

Tammelundin Liikenne
18
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...ndin+Liikenne/

Veolia Transport
458, 1253 - paremmat kuvat
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...lia+Transport/

Taksikuljetus
HHZ-950
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...Taksikuljetus/

Pohjolan Liikenne
703, 713, 716, 740, 774, 802, 829
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...olan+Liikenne/

Andersson
59
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...+Andersson+Ab/

Nobina Finland
427, 452, 625, 626, 629, 637, 660, 667, 788, 838, 870
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...obina+Finland/

----------


## Karosa

Muutamia välistä puuttuvia ja täydentäviä kuvia lisätty.

Nobina Finland
441, 446, 497, 660, 667, 715, 745, 837
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...obina+Finland/

Veolia Transport
177, 355
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...lia+Transport/

Taksikuljetus
EEI-134, EVI-205
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...Taksikuljetus/

----------


## Karosa

Tuli käytyä sitten siellä Konalan Scanialla, ja napsittua kuva..

Tammelundin Liikenne
1

----------


## Karosa

Uusia kuvia tältä päivältä

Andersson
14
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...-414)+Alex.JPG

Taksikuljetus
JHT-343
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...-343)+Alex.JPG

Pohjolan Liikenne
724
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...-622)+Alex.JPG

Veolia Transport
43, 163, 160, 184, 315, 328, 369, 505
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...lia+Transport/

Nobina Finland
130, 404, 715
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...obina+Finland/

----------


## Karosa

Lisää kuvia 30.5.

Nobina Finland
103, 141, 278, 285, 305, 324, 364, 405, 420, 442, 476, 489, 492, 494, 496, 649, 665, 730, 745
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...obina+Finland/

Veolia Transport
166, 172, 177, 178, 303, 305, 306, 314, 316, 318, 320, 329, 330, 331, 333, 346, 360, 375, 378, 379, 466, 471

Pohjolan Liikenne
50, 62, 63, 160, 189, (875, 876 - paremmat kuvat)
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...olan+Liikenne/

Helsingin Bussiliikenne
9805, 9934, 9937, 124, 612
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...Bussiliikenne/

Amper
9, 10, 14, 15
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...iikenne/Amper/

Lisäksi kaksi harrastajaa, toinen ajoi ja toinen istui NF 604, niin pääsi kuvaani, he kyllä tunnistavat itsensä.  :Mad: 
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...,+2013/002.JPG

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Lisäksi kaksi harrastajaa, toinen ajoi ja toinen istui NF 604, niin pääsi kuvaani, he kyllä tunnistavat itsensä. 
> http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...,+2013/002.JPG


Toinen näyttää hyvin vahvasti minulta.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Karosa

> Toinen näyttää hyvin vahvasti minulta.


Ja sinähän se oletkin, en vain halua paljastaa henkilöitä, he saavat itse ilmottautua mikäli haluavat.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ja sinähän se oletkin, en vain halua paljastaa henkilöitä, he saavat itse ilmottautua mikäli haluavat.


Joo, se on ihan hyvä tapa toimittavaksi.  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

Pari puuttuvaa uutta kuvaa lisätty.

Nobina Finland
471 (HSL-väritys), 494
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...nland/400-499/

----------


## Karosa

Päivityksiä..

Nobina Finland
62, 655, 757
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...obina+Finland/

Veolia Transport
216, 229, 234, 235, 237, 238, 368, 370, 374, 385, 503, 505, 555, 591, 592
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...lia+Transport/

----------


## Karosa

Päivityksiä..

Nobina Finland
324, 345, 350, 353, 363, 402, 601, 604
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...obina+Finland/

----------


## Karosa

Päivityksiä..

Andersson
5
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...-805)+Alex.JPG

Korsisaari
61
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...-861)+Alex.JPG

----------


## Karosa

Uusia kuvia BUS 2013-näyttelystä, ja ne löytää Facebook-sivuiltani, linkkiä tässä:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...7979341&type=3

----------


## Karosa

Torstai 11.7.

M-junan poikkeuksellisesta korvauksesta busseilla, tästä linkistä kuvia:
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...ussit+11-17.7/

----------


## Karosa

Ruotsissa tuli käytyä viikon alussa, muutamia kuvia sieltä;
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Sweden/Kausikuvasto/

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ruotsissa tuli käytyä viikon alussa, muutamia kuvia sieltä;
> http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Sweden/Kausikuvasto/


Hyvä kuvapaketti!

----------


## Karosa

Muutamia junakorvauskuvia Oulun yöstä eiliseltä;
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi.../2013/Lokakuu/

----------


## Karosa

Muutamia kuvia tuosta Ebuscosta miltä se nyt näyttää,
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...ransport)/Now/

----------


## Karosa

Vihdoinkin saatu Nobinan syksyn autot kuvattua, sekä muutama muu kuva lisätty Joulukuun kansioon,
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...nland/900-999/
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...2013/Joulukuu/

----------


## Karosa

Muutamia kuvia tältä päivältä tästä oikealle päin,
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...3122013_01.JPG

----------


## Karosa

Pari kuvaa Åbergin Linjan uudesta Citeasta,
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...Citea+LLE-120/

----------


## Karosa

Pari kuvaa Helsingistä sieltä sun täältä tältä päivältä,
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...2014/Tammikuu/

----------


## Karosa

Muutamia uusia kuvia ystävänpäivältä, alkaen tästä kuvasta:
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...4022014_01.JPG

----------


## Karosa

Muutamia uusia kuvia tältä alkuviikolta,

Tampere
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...Tampere+19.2./

Lahti
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...u/Lahti+19.2./

----------


## Karosa

Maaliskuu aloitettu, vaihteeksi sumuisissa merkeissä..
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...014/Maaliskuu/

----------


## Karosa

Uusia kuvia tältä päivältä Pieksämäeltä sekä Jyväskylästä

Jyväskylä:
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...%A4skyl%C3%A4/

Pieksämäki:
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...3%A4m%C3%A4ki/

----------


## Karosa

Muutamia kuvia tältä päivältä tästä eteenpäin,
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...2032014_01.JPG

----------


## Karosa

Ponteva muutaman kuvan annos tältä päivältä alla olevasta alkaen,
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...8032014_01.JPG

----------


## Karosa

Ponteva kuva-annos Espoosta eiliseltä, tästä eteenpäin.
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...3042014_01.JPG

----------


## Karosa

Taas tulee ponteva kuva-annos, tällä kertaa Tampereelta 8.4.
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi.../Tampere+8.4./

----------


## Karosa

Jyväskylän kuvat tiistailta 8.4. ladattu nähtäviin,
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...yl%C3%A4+8.4./

----------


## Karosa

Myös uudesta ravintolavaunusta lisätty kuvia sivustolle,
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...VR/Vaunut/ERd/

----------


## Karosa

Rovaniemeltä parikymmentä kuvaa, tästä eteenpäin:
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi..../IMG_0759.JPG

----------


## Karosa

Muutama kuva tältä päivältä, mukaanlukien M-junan korvaavat bussit, alkaen likaisesta laiturinäytöstä:
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...1052014_01.JPG

----------


## Karosa

Tältä päivältä runsaasti kuvia, painottuu tilausajoautoihin, jotka olivat tänään Helsingissä mm. Stafettkarnevalen ja Maailma kylässä-tapahtumissa.
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...ettkarnevalen/

----------


## Karosa

Muutamia kuvia sunnuntailta, tästä eteenpäin:
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...6052014_01.JPG

----------


## Karosa

Uudistan kuvasivustoani, korvaan huonoja kuvia sekä selkeytän sitä hieman, pahoittelut häiriöstä.

Uusia kuvia perjantailta tästä eteenpäin, 
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...u/IMG_1887.JPG

----------


## Karosa

Olen lisäillyt kuvia vähän myöhässä, sillä jonossa on noin 900 kuvaa odottamassa pääsyä sivustolle, tästä lähtien kausikuvastoon tulee erilliset kansiot eri päiville mikäli samalta päivältä tulee monia kuvia niin on helpompi selata.

Kuvia Helsingistä 4.6,
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...nkiseutu+4.6./

Kuvia Lahdesta 5.6,
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...uu/Lahti+5.6./

----------


## Karosa

Helsingistä reilusti kuvia 9.6, alkaen tästä kuvasta eteenpäin:
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi..../IMG_3695.JPG

----------


## Karosa

Omat kuvani BUS 2014-näyttelystä,
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...7.6./BUS+2014/

----------


## Karosa

Kuvauskalustoa päivitetty parempaan, jonka johdosta vähän kokeilua Vihdin maastossa, tästä alkaen;
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...9072014_01.JPG

----------


## Karosa

Muutama äkkinäinen kuva Lahdesta,
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...u/Lahti+22.7./

----------


## Karosa

Ponteva kuva-annos pk-seudulta eiliseltä,
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...kiseutu+23.7./

----------


## Karosa

Uusia kuvia tältä päivältä pitkin pihoja,
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...kiseutu+11.8./

----------


## Bussipoika

> Uusia kuvia tältä päivältä pitkin pihoja,
> http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...kiseutu+11.8./


Ai se olit sinä siinä SöderPizzan vieressä kuvaamassa  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> Ai se olit sinä siinä SöderPizzan vieressä kuvaamassa


Juu minäpä minä, taas vaihteeksi minut on bongattu.  :Icon Frown: 

Kuvia tältä päivältä Kirkkonummelta, mukana myös Pohjolan Liikenteen Wiimoja;
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...konummi+12.8./

----------


## Karosa

Muutamia sunnuntaisia kuvia,
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...7082014_01.JPG

----------


## Karosa

Kuopiosta muutama kuva ohimennen, kun siellä tuli muuten vaan käytyä;
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...6092014_01.JPG

----------


## Karosa

Kymmenkunta uutta kuvaa tältä päivältä,
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...kiseutu+23.9./

----------


## Karosa

Tuli pyörähdettyä Kuopiossa arkena, ja sen ansiosta kattava kuvapaketti, joka löytyy hakusanalla 13102014 tai allaolevasta linkistä:
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/searchresults/13102014

----------


## Karosa

Kuvasetti eiliseltä Söderkullasta sekä Nikkilästä;
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi.../Sipoo+15.10./

----------


## Karosa

Kuvasivuston nimi sekä osoite muuttuu. 

Samalla avaan 1.11. alkaen kalustotietokanta-sivut, joissa on eri liikennöitsijöiden kalustolistoja Turusta, Helsingistä, Kotkasta sekä siltä väliltä.

Uuden sivuston nimi: THK-Bussisivut
Kuvasivuston linkki: www.thk.1g.fi
Kalustotietokannan sivujen linkki tullaan julkaisemaan h-hetkellä.

----------


## Karosa

Tältä päivältä Turusta sekä Jyväskylästä uusia kuvia;
http://thk.1g.fi/kuvat/Kausikuvasto/...%C3%A4+18.10./

----------


## Karosa

Kuvia marraskuun alulta:
http://thk.1g.fi/kuvat/Kausikuvasto/2014/Marraskuu/

----------


## Karosa

Pari uutta Pohjolan Liikenteen autoa tästä eteenpäin;
http://thk.1g.fi/kuvat/Kausikuvasto/...4112014_01.JPG

----------


## Karosa

Kuvia tältä päivältä, mukana junia korvaavia ja jotain muita:
http://thk.1g.fi/kuvat/Kausikuvasto/...6112014_01.JPG

----------


## Karosa

Jotain kuvia tältä kuulta löytyy täältä, mukana mm. Nobinan sekä HelBin uutukaiset;
http://thk.1g.fi/kuvat/Kausikuvasto/2015/Tammikuu/

----------


## Karosa

Helmikuu käyntiin,
http://thk.1g.fi/kuvat/Kausikuvasto/2015/Helmikuu/

----------


## Karosa

Noniin, eli vihdoin avataan tämä kalustotietokanta kaikkien nähtäville, sieltä puuttuu vielä tietoja sekä kuvia ja niitä tulee ajan myötä.

Tietokanta noudattaa killerpopin kalustotietokantapohjaa, ja oma toiminta-alueeni on "koko alareuna", eli Kotkasta Turkuun toisinsanoen.

Kalustotietokannan linkit: thk.dy.fi tai thkbussit.dy.fi tai http://killerpop.sytes.net/thk/index.php

----------


## Karosa

Harvemmin tulee enää kuvailtua, ehkä sitten taas syksyllä..  :Cool: 
Parit kuvat tältä kuulta: http://thk.1g.fi/kuvat/Kausikuvasto/2015/Kes%C3%A4kuu/

----------


## Karosa

Ekat ja vikat kuvat Elokuulta ennen talviliikenteen alkua HSL-alueelta tässä, mukana uusia autoja Nobinalta ja Tammelundilta:
http://thk.1g.fi/kuvat/Kausikuvasto/2015/Elokuu/

----------


## Karosa

Kuvia HSL-alueelta talviliikenteen alusta:
http://thk.1g.fi/kuvat/Kausikuvasto/...0082015_01.JPG

----------


## Karosa

Uusia kuvia sitten syksyn jälkeen, mukana uusia autoja mm. Nobinalta ja Tammelundilta sekä HelBiltä:
http://thk.1g.fi/kuvat/Kausikuvasto/2016/Tammikuu/

----------


## fani

Tarkkoja kuvia! Millä kuvaat?

----------


## Karosa

> Tarkkoja kuvia! Millä kuvaat?


Canon EOS 70D ja 18-135mm STM-putkella, nyt on vaan aika huonot kelit, niin on aika tuurista kiinni tarkentaako, vai ei.

Pari lisäkuvaa tältä päivältä, alkaen: 
http://thk.1g.fi/kuvat/Kausikuvasto/...0012016_01.JPG

Kalustotietokantaa myös päivitetty,
http://killerpop.sytes.net/thk/pictu...ded=2016-01-25
http://killerpop.sytes.net/thk/pictu...ded=2016-01-30

----------


## Karosa

Muutamat kuvat Kehäradan korvausliikenteestä lentoaseman kupeesta:
http://thk.1g.fi/kuvat/Kausikuvasto/2016/Helmikuu/

----------


## Karosa

Uusia kuvia toissapäivältä, mm. Turusta sekä Tampereelta.
http://thk.1g.fi/kuvat/Kausikuvasto/2016/Toukokuu/

----------


## Karosa

Tuli napsittua muutama kuva torstai-iltapäivällä:

Tietokantaan lisätyt: http://killerpop.sytes.net/thk/pictu...ded=2016-08-26
Kuukausikuvastossa olevat (eipä juurikaan eroa): http://thk.1g.fi/kuvat/Kausikuvasto/2016/Elokuu/

----------

